# What breed are these does?



## Mason&lily (Sep 8, 2017)

I got two does from my local animal Market. I don't know much about them. To me they seem like early spring kids like February. I think they might have some Nubian in them. One is white but has a black roan on her head and shoulders. The other is white with a red roan on her head and shoulders and has kinda long wavy hair on her spine and back legs. I think they might be sisters...the only difference is the one has long hair. I have Nigerians and have had a lamancha before. These girls are almost as big as my adult Nigerians.


----------

